# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Spremamo se za porod kod kuce! 2. dio

## emy

Mama J., u pravu si, ovdje se babice dodijeljuju po kantonima, pa cak i unutar kantona ima podjela po regijama. Npr. U cijelom Ticinu du samo DVIJE babice koje su priznate od svicarske federacije babica i koje rade taj posao samostalno. Ostale babice su po bolnicama i rodilistima i nemaju pravo izvodenja poroda kod kuce.

ALI TO VISE NIJE BITNO!!!!!!

PUKAO MI JE VODENJAK nocas u 10 do 04, i poceli su mi trudovi. 
 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Od tada oka nisam sklopila iako sam lezala u krevetu dokle sam mogla. Voda je bila bistra, a osjetila sam ju kako mi je potekla kad sam sjela na rub kreveta dok sam se dizala za ic u wc.

MM i ja smo "na nogama" od 05 sati, popili smo caj i lagano pratimo trudove. Dolaze mi svakih 5 min, i traju od 45-60 sekundi. Manje me bole kada lagano micem kukovima. Ako sam mirna bole me dosta. Stavila sam si i ulozak jer imam i sukrvavi iscjedak. 

Super se osjecam, neopisivo!!!! Presretna sam jer nam je Bog uslisio nasu molitvu. Osjecam se snaznom i jakom, znam da mi ta snaga dolazi od Boga, i znam da sam svakim trudom sve bliza nasem djetetu. U mojim mislima vise nema mjesta sumnji jer osjecam veliku razliku izmedu ovih pravih trudova i onih kontrakcija kojima mi se maternica pripremala za ovaj dan. Zahvaljujem Bogu za sve! Vjera nas je spasila. Osim velikog zivotnog iskustva, danasnji dan cu zauvijek pamtiti i kao veliko iskustvo vjere!

Zahvaljujem svima koje su mislile i molile se za nas. Znajte da su i vase molitve dosle do Bozjeg uha. Zato, veselite se zajdno sa nama!!!!!

 :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:  


Namjera nam je nazvati izmedu 8 i 9 sati nasu babicu i reci joj kako stvari sada stoje. Reci cemo joj da dode i neka me pregleda, a tek onda neka odluci sto ce. Ja se iskreno nadam i molim Boga da ce ovaj put napraviti iznimku, i da ce promijeniti misljenje, tako da cemo ipak imati nas porod kod kuce. Vjerujem da ce Bog djelovati na njeno srce. Ali ako se to i ne dogodi, ja sam i dalje presretna jer otpada inducirani porod, i jer ce se Bozje djelo stvaranja proslaviti i kroz nas prirodni porod, pa makar finale bile i u bolnici.   :Wink:   :D

----------


## Maja

Emy, drzim fige da uspijete rodit na najbolji moguci nacin. Mislim na vas!
 :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Emy  :Heart:  
Pozovi babicu i reci joj ju najmanje 200 ljudi moli da napravi iznimku  :Laughing:  

Sretno i uživaj i dalje.

----------


## Jeluška

imate našu podršku! samo hrabro!!!

----------


## Poslid

Jeste ju zvali? Što je rekla?

----------


## VedranaV

~~~~~

----------


## la11

Nadam se da je došla babica i da sve teče svojim tokom  ~~~~

----------


## Lilly

:pfiju:

Kod predzadnjeg posta sam ti htjela napisati da se spremas i dolazis ovamo.

Ali sad mi se cini malo kasno za to.  :D 


 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lilly

Sjetih se: kazi joj da u Nl babice kod kuce asistiraju i na kraju drugog tjedna nakon termina.

Trazi neka bude hrabra. 


Btw, znas da me tvoji satici podsjecaju na moje? I ja sam negdje oko 04.00 ustala zbog trudova (ali mi nije jos bio pukao vodenjak). Negdje oko 8-9 smo zvali babice i par minuta do 11.00 se Do vec rodio.

 :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Emy, sretno! I nadam se da će sve proći baš kako treba i da ćete ubrzo grliti svoju bebicu!   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

emy, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Angel

sad je pravi trenutak za najljepše želje. 
od srca   :Love:

----------


## Sanjica

:Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

evo malo ~~~~~ ~~~~~ ~~~~~ ~~~~~ ~~~~~ i od mene

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Heart:

----------


## ivarica

i od mene   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

Mislimo na vas i zajedno s vama nadamo se porodu kakav želite   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Moje molitve su s vama   :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

I moje molitve su isto s vama. 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

Emy i mi vibriramo, samo polako, možda vam babica ni neće trebati...

----------


## Poslid

> Emy i mi vibriramo, samo polako, možda vam babica ni neće trebati...


E, ovo sam i ja htjela napisati. Sad ste već tako načitani i informirani da (ako sve bude dobro- a nema razloga da ne bude) to možete odraditi i sami.

----------


## macek

mislim na vas..   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

Wow... bravo za bebicu i majčicu! Mislimo na Vas  :Heart:  super da je prirodno krenulooo!
Yes!!!

----------


## Adrijana

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## emy

Nazvali smo babicu i posjetila nas je. Upravo je otisla pa evo da vam javim kako stvari stoje.

Bebica je super, otkucaji su odlicni, aktivna je izmedu trudova, meni su trudovi i dalje na svakih 5 minuta i traju 45 sekundi, regularni.

Babica me je pregledala, otvorena sam 1 cm (JEEEEEEE!) napretka ima od zadnji put, grlica ima jos samo malo-malo, fino je mekano, i sta da vam kazem: pocela sam se otvarati!!!!

Naravno, njen uvijet da obavimo porod kod kuce je bio taj da sam otvorena 6-8 cm, sto bi znacilo da bih se porodila u roku od par sati. Kada mi je to rekla prije pregleda shvatila sam da zapravo trazi nemoguce, jer joj se nije vise dalo petljati sa nama. ALi to me nije obeshrabrilo.

Situacija je takva da cemo sada prvo rucati, a poslije rucka idemo u bolnicu, i tamo ce nas primiti, pregledati i najvjerojatnije zadrzati, s obzirom da mi je otisla voda. To rade zbog rizika od infekcije.  :/  Pitam se pitam, da li je moguce da nas puste doma odradivati trudove i otvaranje?  :?  Ja bih to najvise voljela, pa bi se onda vratili u bolnicu i imali bi neku vrstu ambulantnog poroda nakon kojeg bi odmah isli kuci.

He, he, znam ja da bi MM i ja to mogli i sami SVE odraditi, ne treba nam niti babica, zato me nemojte puno nagovarati.   :Razz:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Idem pripremiti torbu sa stvarima dok jos MM sprema rucak. 
Naoruzali smo se znanjem i odlucnoscu tako da necemo dozvoliti nikome tamo da nas davi i gnjavi nepotrebnim rutinskim stvarima. Porod je nas i bit ce kako mi to hocemo, iako ne u ambijentu naseg doma, ali nema veze, i dalje smo mi glavni likovi, da ne kazem: junaci svih ovih zbivanja.

Lijepo vas sve pozdravljam i saljem pusice!   :Love:  
Javimo se kada to budemo mogli.

----------


## Poslid

A zašto ideš već sad u bolnicu, kad ti je babica reklada je sve ok? Možda da stvarno pričekaš zadnji tren da ideš tamo (ja ipak navijam da ostaneš doma s TM - ali to je već stvarno velika odluka).

U svakom slučaju, sretno i ne daj se smesti.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Naravno, njen uvijet da obavimo porod kod kuce je bio taj da sam otvorena 6-8 cm, sto bi znacilo da bih se porodila u roku od par sati.


Da li bi imalo smisla odraditi kod kuće još par sati pa je zvati ponovo kad misliš da je vrijeme?
Do tad ćeš se vjerojatno već dosta otvoriti, pa bi mogli ostati s njom kod kuće.
Opasnost od infekcije zbog odlaska vode  :? ...bitno je da se porodiš unutar cca 24 sata otkad je počela oticati, jer nova se neprestano stvara.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Nisam te pitala, koliko vam je daleko bolnica?

----------


## mamazika

Kad ti je otišla voda? Nadam se da neće u bolnici napraviti  paniku. Kod nas je rade.
Sretno!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad ti je otišla voda? Nadam se da neće u bolnici napraviti  paniku. Kod nas je rade.
> Sretno!


piše u onom prije postu u 10 do 4 jutros.

----------


## mamazika

Super, onda je ok, to nije ni doktorima za paniku. Čitala sam samo 5. stranu.

----------


## samaritanka

Potpomogni i pokušaj ubrzati otvaranje gravitacijom. Lopta, hodanje itd. Makar oprez ako ti je baš sva voda otišla. I kakva je to babaica da je sad otišla, pa ona je znala s kim ima posla od početka.
Da li ti je sva voda otišla. Navodno  ne ode sva.... Možeš li to ocjeniti ili što je rekla babica. Mislim da infekcija ne ide na horuk. O tome smo več bili negdje diskutirali.

----------


## marta

sto se infekcije tice, mislim da se treba javiti u rodiliste unutar 24 sata od pucanja vodenjaka. znaci draga emy, imas jos puuno vremena. 

ako se osjecas dobro, odradjuj trudove doma. pregledat se mozes i sama. 

mislim da sam negdje procitala da pucanje vodenjaka ide u fazama, znaci ne mora biti da su sve opne pukle odmah. ako voda curka pomao, onda nemas beda.   :Love:  

zelim ti da ipak sve bude onako kako si pozeljela.

----------


## Felix

buduci da smo presli na petu stranicu, otvorila sam topic br.2.

emy, pridruzujem se zeljama i vibracijama ostalih cura i nadam se da ces uskoro ugledati svoju bebicu na prirodan i human nacin, u bolnici ili doma! 

slazem se s curama, ako ti je rodiliste blizu, nemoj zuriti tamo! imas vremena, dozvoli tijelu da sto vise toga odradi dok si na svom teritoriju!

----------


## sophisticat

:Heart:  
Draga Emy,evo masu pozitivnih vibra od jos jedne mame koja je rodila kod kuce.
Nadam se da ces uspjeti ostvariti svoj san,ali ako to i ne bude kod kuce kako ste zamisljali,ipak ce biti samo vase jedinstveno dragocjeno iskustvo,pa bilo i u bolnici.Bebica sigurno osjeca pozitivne vibre i energiju svoje mame kao dodatnu snagu pri porodu.
Svjesna si svoje snage-toliko dugo se pripremas(te)..
Evo cekam napeto pricu s poroda!
A do tada,evo(oprosti ako ti ipak zasmeta,link moze biti i inspiracija)jedan link,mene je odusevio..
SRETNO!!!  :Wink:  
http://danielfairbanks.com/jude/jude-main.htm

----------


## Ancica

Emy, vibrrrrrrr od nas   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Sophisticat, ne znam za Emy, ali uspjela si rasplakati jednu drugu
trudnicu ovim linkom.
Ovo je bio pravi melem nakon one Sanje o porodu.

----------


## klia

Draga Emy, mislim na tebe i šaljem ti puuunoo   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Minnie

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

Bravo Emy!!!!

----------


## mamazika

Znaš nešto što mi ne znamo?

----------


## Lilly

> Sophisticat, ne znam za Emy, ali uspjela si rasplakati jednu drugu
> trudnicu ovim linkom.
> Ovo je bio pravi melem nakon one Sanje o porodu.



 :? 

A trudnica je?

Sophisticat, super site!


Fidji, jel ti se Emy javila?

----------


## Maja

koji predivan link....

----------


## mamma Juanita

sophisticat, što nam to radiš...najslađi su mi stariji klinci.

----------


## sophisticat

:Love:  
Ma rasplakala sam se evo opet..samo mi je zao da MM moj porod kod kuce nije slikao nego kamerom snimao..mozda i ja nekad napravim ovako nesto...pa  podijelim s vama!
Inace,Emy,zao mi je da nisam prije bila ovdje uz Tebe kojim savjetom,komp.je duze vrijeme bio u komi..

A,doticna Sanja..daaaaa....mogla bi se po njenoj logici babica onda poradjati za rodilju...  :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

Kako tužno što je nešto najprirodnije na svijetu za većinu nas ovakva egzotika!
Ova ljepota ostavlja bez riječi!

----------


## Minnie

> :? 
> 
> A trudnica je?


Pa dijanam. :D

----------


## macek

predivan link.. a mm dobacuje: kaj opet gledaš..?

----------


## tweety

:Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Ne pusta me raspolozenje onog kucnog poroda (da mamma Juanita, i meni su starija djeca najdirljivije od svega).

I sjetih se! Na simpoziju primalja u Zadru su Rijecke primalje prikazale kratki filmic sa kucnog poroda u Nizozemskoj u slicnoj atmosferi.  Tata docekuje bebu, djeca pozorno prate, a babica je promatrac sa strane i ne smeta toj idili   :Love:  . 

Sjedila sam pri zadnjim redovima i slusala komentare primalja koji su me jako zanimali. Bilo je svega. Nekima je to bilo lijepo i dirljivo, a neki su arogantno pljuvali.

Kasnije je taj rad proglasen za najbolji (primalje glasale!).

----------


## aries24

Par puta sam pogledala filmić i tek sad vidim da je i mali Jude R. Fairbanks *aries24*-rodio se na moj rođendan
Jupiiiii

----------


## Brunda

Predivan link... totalno sam se naježila...   :Heart:

----------


## mamazika

Napokon sam i ja pogledala. Stvarno je preslatko.
Emy je izgleda u bolnici?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Tko će ga znat.
Mislim si ako slučajno jesu doma, teško da će joj prva stvar nakon poroda bit da dođe na forum...makar nikad ne znaš  :Smile:  .

----------


## dijanam

A ja se ne sjecam da me neko nekad uspio ovako navuci na forum ko Emy sa svojim kucnim porodom.
Nikad nisam ovoliko visila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Johnny Knoxville

Veliki pozdrav svim Rodama!
Pre svega da vam se prestavim. Moje ime je Goran i po prvi put javljam se preko rode. Posto je moja supruga Emy trenutno "zauzeta" u bolnici i nema mogucnosti da vam se javi, zamolila je mene da to ucinim. Moram vas obavestiti da nisam vest recima kao Emy ali obecavam da cu se potruditi da odgovorim na sva vasa pitanja vezana za nasu trenutnu situaciju. Vec duze vreme indirekno pratim vase radove preko ovog sajta. Svakodnevno Emy i ja citamo vase odgovore na ovom forumu. Puno hvala za sve sto ste ucinile za nas. 
Sto se tice danasnjeg dana pokusacu ukratko da vam objasnim. Pojavili smo se u bolnicu negde oko 15 casova. Gotovo nismo stigli ni da skinemo jakne, Emy je vec bila prikacena na CTG. Gle cuda. Trudovi su se izgubili. Kao da ih je neko gumicom obrisao. Do samog odlaska bili su cesti i regularni. Jednom zavrsen CTG, odbili smo 65484842315678388-ti ultrazvuk. Posle kratke anamneze sa doktoricom (asistentkinja) sacekali smo veceru. Pitate se mozda kakva vecera? Odlucili su da je zadrze u bolnicu, uz objasnjenje da 24 casa nakon pucanja vodenjaka postoji "veliki" rizik infekcija. Ako se u tih 24 casa ne desi nista (kao spontane kontrakcije) pocece se sa ovulima. Prvi ovul se daje "rutinski" u 10 sati uvece bez obzira na to kada je pukao vodenjak, a drugi ujutro oko 6 sati. Emy je odlucno odbila taj u 22h jer zeli ostati pri zelji da sve ponovo krene prirodno. Ako nista ne krene nocas (a mi se svi nadamo da hoce), onaj u 6 sati je neizbezan. Nego hajde ponovo da se vratimo na vreme oko vecere. Za klopu je dobila malo kuvanog spanaca i przenog jaja i nekakvu slanu supicu. Dobio sam cak i kompliment da bolje kuvam on njih!  :Grin:   Hteli smo u setnju. Dolazi babica koja joj je sve do tada uradila (CTG, pritisak, vadjenje krvi...). Mi je pitamo da li smemo da izademo malo u setnju po gradu. A ova ce nama kako se ne sme daleko od bolnice, kako je bolje biti u okrugu bolnice, kako je najbolje setati po hodniku. Mi je ubedili, obukli se i obuli i krenuli gradom. Cak smo i pojeli nesto jer je Emy u meduvremenu ogladnila (a i ja sam bas bio gladan). Posle jedne setnje od oko 3 sata. Vratili smo se u bolnicu. A u bolnici sta bismo drugo uradili nego jedan CTG od pola sata. A bebica LUPA i LUPA! Nece nikakav aparat da je kontrolise (bas je na mamu  :Wink:  ).
Emy se posle toga istusirala. Odlucili smo da ja krenem kuci i da se javim Rodama! 
VELIKI POZDRAV OD EMY i NjM (Gorana)

----------


## ivarica

bok goran, veliki pozdrav i tebi  :D 
kad se vratis emy reci joj da sve mislimo veceras na nju (ova dva topika pogledana su 5000 puta, emy konkurira svakoj vrucoj temi   :Grin:  ) i da, ako se sjeti - da  se javi porukom na rodin mobitel: rodila sam, curica je/decko je  :D .

----------


## Brunda

Gorane, hvala na izvještaju. Želim vam svu sreću i da sve krene prije 6 sati (a nadam se i završi). ~~~~~~~vibr~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamma Juanita

Gorane, hvala na javljanju.
Svim srcem se nadam da će trudovi krenuti i preduhitriti bolničke protokole.
A ti joj kao i do sad budi tako dobra podrška :D .

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## Poslid

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Go Emy,GO!!!

----------


## Nika

:Heart:

----------


## spooky

:Heart:

----------


## sophisticat

:Wink:  
Gorane,hvala za post!Pozdravi Emy!!!
SRETNO!

----------


## mamma san

Emy, nadam se da ćeš dobiti prirodne trudove, kad već niste uspjeli porod odraditi kod kuće!! Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## ~lex~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

~ ^ n !
 :Heart:  ^ n!

----------


## srecica

~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Johnny Knoxville

Narode, treba nam pomoc!
           :? 

Sve sto znate u vezi VITAMINA D!
Zasto se daje detetu nakon rodenja?
Koje su dobre i lose strane?
Sta licno mislite o davanju vitamina D detetu?

Emy vas pozdravlja puno i raduje se sto ste jos tu!

----------


## mamma Juanita

JK,
čestitke!
Misliš na vitamin K?





> http://www.womenngo.org.yu/sajt/izda...i/porodjaj.htm
> 
> Kapi srebronitrata i vitamin K
> 
> U svim bolnicama se preporučuje da se bebi u oči stavi supstanca koja sprečava gonokoknu infekciju. Tradicionalno se u tu svrhu koristi srebronitrat. Roditelji mogu potpisom da odbiju ovaj postupak. Gonoreja, ukoliko se ne leči, uzrokuje slepilo. Kućni lekari ostavljaju roditeljima da odluče da li žele da beba primi kapi. Ako odbijete tretman, obratite pažnju na bebine oči tokom prve nedelje života, i proveravajte da li su joj oči uvek bistre, da ne izgledaju inficirano. Ako su vlažne ili otečene sa slepljenim trepavicama, vašoj bebi je potrebna medicinska nega.
> 
> Pedijatri preporučuju da bebe prime injekciju vitamina K posle rođenja, kao bi se predupredio redak (1 u 2000) poremećaj poznat kao bolest krvarenja novorođenčadi, kada krv nema dovoljno faktora za zgrušavanje krvi. Pre 25 godina ove injekcije su postale obavezne u bolnicama kako bi se sprečilo krvavljenje koje uzrokuju mnogi lekovi, što dovodi ponekad do žutice. Kod porođaja van bolnice, većina lekara ne koristi vitamin K, sem ukoliko ne postoji porođajna trauma. Injekcije vitamina K se mogu dati, ali nije obavezno. Ukoliko je porođaj bio težak sa uklještavanjem glave, vitamin K je neophodan. Bebi se može dati vitamin K i oralno, ali tako možda neće imati dejstvo, a ima i loš ukus.
> 
> Pitajte vašeg lekara da li će vašoj bebi dati srebronitrat i vitamin K. Imate pravo da odbijete oba ova tretmana.


Kako su beba i emy?

----------


## Johnny Knoxville

Ne vit. k vec vit. D

Koliko sam mogao da razumem, daje se preventivno radi sprecavanja formiranja rahitisa. Negde sam vec nasao da vitamin D u malim dozama se preporucuje i bebicama od drugog meseca zivota. Izgleda da majcino mleko sadrzi oko 20-25 UI/L, dok se u medicini govori da detetu do jedne godine zivota dnevne potrebe su oko 400 UI. Isti savetuju davanje detetu preparate koje sadrze 200 UI. Neki govore da je cak dovoljno izlaziti po 1 sat / sedmicno na sunceve zrake. Naravno uz sve prevencije od mogucih opekotina. Iako radim u medicini, optirao bih vise za nedavanje nikakvog extra vitamina D. Mislim iskreno da lagane setnje, pa i po zimskim danima, bi vec ucinile svoje.

Nalazim dosta PRO i CONTRO. Zanima me da li je vec diskutovano na Rodi nesto u vezi VITAMINA D?

----------


## marta

je, vec smo nekoliko puta pretresli tu temu. 

evo ima ovdje:http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ight=vitamin+d

osobno nisam davala, mozda par kapi prvom djetetu, dok nisam zakljucila da nam to ne treba. je, plase rahitisom, al meni je to bez veze.

----------


## litala

davala prvom po defaultu, drugom i trecem nista. osobna odluka.

pozdavi emy, nadam se da ce ritam i osjecaj snage u tijelu biti neporemeceni usprkos promjeni lokacije...

proslijedi joj nase vibre, dobre zelje i snagu  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

JK, ma imate još vremena za razmišljat o D vitaminu, nije to ništa hitno  :Laughing:  .
Daj ti nama reci kako su emy i beba...pečeš nas na laganoj vatrici  :Grin:  .

----------


## marta

da pojasnim, mislim da rahitis ne dolazi samo kao posljedica nedostatka vitamina d nego kao posljedica opceg loseg stanja organizma, kao uostalom sve bolescuge. u SAD-u su nasli par slucajeva rahitisa i odmah donijeli protokol/propis-sta je vec da se svoj djeci daje tih famoznih 200UI. medjutim kad se malo zagrebe po povrsini onda se vidi da su  to sve bila djeca majki koje su zbog vjeroispovjesti pokrivene od glave do pete, znaci pokrivaju i ruke i lice. one su i same deficitarne sto se tice vitamina d, znaci nit ga one imaju dovoljno, nit ga imaju u mlijeku, a vjerojatno i djecu donekle pokrivaju, odnosno ne leze bas s njima na travi u parku. s obzirom da ne spadate u tu skupinu, mislim da se brinut ne morate. 

takodjer sam procitala da je dovoljno prosetati dijete golih rucica i glavice (zimi naravno s kapicom) 10-15 minuta dnevno da bi se u organizmu stvarala dovoljna kolicina d vitamina. 

mislim da cak nije potrebno ni izravno sunce, odnosno moze biti i oblacan dan, il se mozete setati po sumi.

----------


## Johnny Knoxville

Emy je dobro. Oseca trudove. Do sada nije primila nikakav ovul jer su joj trudovi krenuli jutros rano. Posto za sada ide sve prirodnim putem, iako je proslo vise od 24h nakon pucanja vodenjaka, nece je forsirati da se otvara brze. Otvorena je nekih 2 prsta. 
Sto se tice vitamina D, vremena imamo nego se neka doktorica s pedijatrije pojavila i pocela je nesto u vezi davanja vitamina K i D. Za K smo se dogovorili da nece se detetu davati osim ako ne dode do nekakvog teskog porodaja. Ono sto nismo imali jasno je zasto davati vit. D tek rodenom detetu. Zato sam hitno dosao kuci da pronadem nekakvo resenje. Mislim, da posle razgovora od pre 5 minuta sa Emy, necemo davati nikakve preparate vit.D. 

Hvala na pomoci. Idem hitno kod Emy.

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Lilly

> Lilly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  :? 
> 
> A trudnica je?
> 
> 
> Pa dijanam. :D




:radosna skakutalica:

nisam imala pojma!

Cestitam Dijana!

----------


## Lilly

Pozdrav i vibre za Emy!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:

----------


## klia

Emy i tata, mislim na vas cijeli dan. Samo hrabro i s povjerenjem. A možda već negdje i mazite bebača/icu...  :Love:

----------


## Romina

i mi mislimo na vas   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

JK, evo još jedan link za d vitamin
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi...vitamin-d.html


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~emy  :Love:  baby~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tweety

vibrrr.......  :Heart:

----------


## mamazika

Vitamin D se ne treba davati od rođenja, ima vremena par tjedana čak i po standardnim preporukama.
Bila sam na putu danas ali cijeli dan mislim što se zbiva.
Beba vam je   8)  nikud se njoj ne žuri...

----------


## Gaga

Joj, ljudi.....
Ja sve gledam ovaj topik, ne od početka nego od kako se "zakuvalo", i sve nešto voajerišem al se ne usudjujem ni zucnuti, samo pomislim: "o, Bože, pomozi!", ali sad moram, evo sve mi krčka u stomaku ko da se  opet porađam... a tako sam joj zavidela što se kod njih može kod kuće...
Joj, hrabrih li ljudi...  Držite se!

----------


## Johnny Knoxville

:Heart:   :Saint:  Nocas oko 00:25 rodio se mali MANUEL!!!  :Saint:   :Heart:  

Mama Emy i tata Goran dobili su musku bebicu od 4'250 grama i 52 cm! Dva sata nakon rodenja, Manuel je uspesno poceo i da sisa. 
Emy, Goran i MANUEL vas puuuuuuuno pozdravljaju!

ps. detalje ce vam ispricati (  :Grin:  mozda  :Grin:  ) mama Emy kada se vrati iz bolnice; najverovatnije vec sutra.

----------


## Amalthea

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

SUPER!
Jako sam sretna zbog vas,
dobro nam došao, Manuel!   :Love:

----------


## ivory

Čestitam od   :Heart:  ! Dobro došao Manuel!!

----------


## Jeluška

Hvala Bogu! Milijun puta sam dolazila na forum samo radi Vas! 

ISKRENE ČESTITKE!

----------


## Lilly

:Jupi!!:

Cestitam!   :Heart:  

Hvala tata Gorane sto si izvjestavao!  :Smile: 


 :Kiss:  za Emy i bebu!

----------


## Maja

cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :Love:

----------


## Pliska

Čitam već danima ali se nisam javljala. Evo sad se javljam sa veeeeeeelikim čestitkama mami, tati i malom Manuelu. 

P.S. Ime je predivno   :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Lilly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  :? 
> 
> A trudnica je?
> 
> 
> Pa dijanam. :D


Ma daaaj???

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam od srca Emy, tati i Manuelu!!   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

čestitam
pratim vas od početka i iako mi je žao šta nije prošlo sve kako ste zamislili drago mi je da ste se barem donekle izborili za svoje stavove
samo kad čitam kako je i vama to bilo teško u swiss ajme meni kako to tek ovdje ostvariti(iako ja osobno ne bi rađala kući ali bi vrlo rado u bolnici da tako kažem u kućnoj atmosferi)

čestitam

----------


## wewa

Cestitam sretnim roditeljima, a bebanu saljem ooogromnu pusu  :Love:

----------


## macek

jooj, super!!! čestitam...!!!!!!!!!!
uživajte.. zaslužili ste..   :Love:

----------


## dolega

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Cestitam!!!! Bogu hvala!
Poljubac Manuelu   :Heart:  
Hvala Gorane sto si hrabro izasao pred hrpu baba i javljao sto se dogadja.

----------


## kli_kli

Čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## sophisticat

:Smile:  Maloj obitelji iskrene cestitke i SRETNO !!!!
P.S. Sinoc negdje iza ponoci sam se probudila i bas sam 
pomislila "Njihova Bebica je rodjena" i osjetila neke jake vibre....nevjerojatno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

Čestitke!

Dobrodošlica Manuelu!   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Evo i ovdje...
srdačne čestitke, dobrodošao Manuel i sretno !!!  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

Pusa Manuelu   :Love:  i čestitke roditeljima!

----------


## mamazika

Čestitam na veeeelikoj bebici!  :Heart:   :Kiss:  
Mami i bebi želim što brži dolazak kući da se svi skupa možete maziti i uživati    :Love:

----------


## Eci

Čestitam na hrabrosti, upornosti i velikoj bebici!!!
 :Love:   :Love:   :Saint:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Felix

ajmo cestitke na ovaj topic http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=322165#322165  :Wink:  
a ovdje cekamo pricu s poroda!!!

----------


## spooky

ČESTITAMO !!! 
 :Heart:

----------


## nela

Čestitam!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andrea

čestitke i od nas !   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## branka1

Evo i ovdje čestitke i od mene.
Žao mi je što nisam prije pratila ova dva topica, ali sam sada sve pročitala i mogu samo potvrditi ono što je dijanam rekla da je ovdje prekrasna atmosfera na ovom topicu i da bi ga svaka trudnica trebala pročitati tako da ću i ja to učiniti vjerojatno još nekoliko puta prije poroda.

Čestitam Emy i Goranu na takvoj hrabrosti za preuzimanje odgovornosti za sebe i svoje dijete i na upornosti, a Manuelu na divnim roditeljima  :Heart:  

[/quote]

----------


## Minnie

Cestitam!!!  :Love:

----------


## ninaXY

Čestitam vam od srca na bebici, ali i na hrabrosti i samouvjerenosti, i snagi da izdržite do kraja u svojem naumu. Ne mogu vam opisati koliko mi je drago, a sigurna sam da ćete biti primjer i poticaj i drugim mamama da traže svoja prava i odbiju nepotrebne intervencije  :Love:

----------


## Sanjica

Čestitam od srca   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   - za svakog od vas po jedno!

Jedva sam čekala da danas dođem doma i prvo sam poletjela na komp, kad tamo - divne vijesti. Nadam se da će priča s poroda biti lijepa, iako je sve skupa itekako potrajalo, i ja sam sinoć cijelo vrijeme razmišljala da li je emy dobro, ima li snage, da li je gladna, umorna... ili je sve već gotovo?

Iako mrzim kad drugi ljudi komentiraju imena tuđe djece, ne mogu odoljeti da vam ne kažem kako ste prelijepo i znakovito ime odabrali svom sinu!

Neka vas i dalje prati Božji blagoslov, pozdrav emy i kad skupi snage i nađe vremena - mi je ovdje smireno i strpljivo čekamo.

----------


## cekana

Čestitam od   :Heart:  
Dobro nam došao Manuel!

----------


## Frida

Nema me par dana i evo kakve me prekrasne novosti dočekaju! Čestitam na prinovi, žao mi je da niste uspjeli ostvariti porod kod kuće ali najvažnije je da je sve ok.   :Love:

----------


## BusyBee

cestitke!   :Heart:

----------


## emy

Pisem kratko i telegrafski judnom rukom jer mi je Manuel upravo zaspao na lijevoj siki.   :Saint:  

Za pricu s poroda jos nenan vremena napisati, sory, malo strpljenja.
Porod prosao brzo, ukupno 6.5 sati, 4 sata mojih trudova i ostalo dripa.  :/    :Mad:  
Iskustvo nezaboravno, mogla bih opet, ali kod kuce.   :Wink:  
Bez epiziotomije, perineum sacuvan. Unutarnji sav velik jer je doslo do ozljede vaginalne vene, stvorio se hematom kojeg je trebalo izvuci.
Manuel je roden i sa vrpcom oko vrata, brzo presijecena vrpca, Apgar 6-8-9.
2 sata mazenja skin to skin, prvo cicanje- vaaaaaauuuuuu! Predivan osjecaj!
Od tada smo nerazdvojni!
Babica na porodu bljak, jedna od onih zapovjednih sto ti na kraju vice "tiskaj, tiskaj". Odmah sam ju postavila na svoje mjesto i nisam ju slusala. Sama sam odradila cijeli posao.
Stisnuli su mi trbuh.   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Uspjela sam sacuvati mir i koncentraciju. Goran mi jr bio kao zastitni zid na kojem se odbijalo sve sto me moglo dekoncentrirati. Nezaobilazna podrska!

Manuel je dobio ime bas zbog toga sto je Bog bio sa nama cijelo vrijeme, i sto mi je davao snagu za svaki pojedini trud koji je mnogo vise bolio nego da je bio moj.

Posli smo kuci odmah isti dan, popodne oko 15 sati (htjeli smo iskoristiti svecani rucak kojeg casti rodiliste).   :Razz:  

Manuel je hrabri decko, velik i snazan, ponos mame i tate!
Miran je, ali budan, naucili smo brzo sikiti i sada nam je to najglavnija stvar!
Spavamo svi zajedno, nosamo se rado kod tate kada imamo grcice, zutica nam prolazi, uhvatili smo prvu stolicu -mekonij i to u tri kakanja. Sada vec postaje svijetlija.
Tata je jako angaziran oko kuce i hrane, iako tu pomaze i sveki.   :Kiss:  
Kako li je samo lijep pogled odavdje na platnene pelenice na striku dok se suse.....  :Wink:

----------


## Mamita

stvarno prekrasno, emy, čestitam vam   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Frida

Emy   :Kiss:   tebi i Manuelu

----------


## Minnie

Blago vam se...  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## Saradadevii

cestitke i lijep nek vam je babymoon...

----------


## branka1

:Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## klia

Emy, prekrasna priča, ni sumnjala nisam da će sve biti super!  :Love:

----------


## snorki

Cestitam i nadam se da cete nam uskoro pokazati Manuelovu fotku  :Saint:

----------


## Ancica

Emy, zao mi je sto je porod na kraju bio tako invazivan al sam presretna da ste zajedno kod svoje kucice i da ocito uzivate jedni u drugima.  Puno pusa.

----------


## mamazika

Emy, krasno da ste tako brzo došli kući. Nemoj se živcirati što nije bilo sve po planu, da nisi bila tako uporna sigurno bi završili na carskom. A ovo tiskanje trbuha je u situaciji s vrpcom oko  vrata alternativa (koliko toliko prirodna) vakuumu.

----------


## Sanjica

Dižem opet - eh, sad nek mi netko kaže - ima li negdje neki novi topić kao nastavak ove priče ili se to emy više nikako ne javlja?

----------


## Poslid

Emy je sva "u bebi" i ne javlja se.  :Smile:

----------


## emy

Jeste, u pravu je Poslid.
Manuel mi je na prvom mjestu sada.
Inace smo dobro, cicamo po citav dan. Dobili smo 700g do sada, i rastemo kao gljiva.
Ja sam prebrodila pocetnu preosjetljivost svojih ravnih bradavica, sto je sada OK zahvaljujuci mlom sisavcu, i 3 zacepljenja kanalica, od toga 2 sa temp. Upravo sada prolazim kroz taj treci.  :/ 
Ali mi se ne damo i tvrdi smo kao stijena jer smo odlucili dojiti pod svaku cijenu.   :Razz:

----------


## dijanam

Emy, stijeno, saljem vam velike pozdrave!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Super, ako bude potrebno, možeš pomoć oko dojenja potražiti i na forumu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## samaritanka

Pozdravlajmo i mi...mamu i bebu

----------

